# hello peeps long time no see...



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

just dipping my toe back in FF as it were.  Been awol     So how has everyone been?


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

hey hon thought Id show my face again.! I used to live on here


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

it's so funny, as I don;t think we have ever talked TB, but a few days ago I was thinking where you had got to as I hadnt seen you posting ,  so yes it was noted that you live on FF   ... it takes one to know one hey


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

welcome back Jo   

Ill be honest and say i dont come on half as much as i used too   

xx


----------

